# Anyone have friends that constantly make fun of you?



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Pretty much that's the source of entertainment when all of us are hanging out. We just crack jokes on each other and clown each other and everyone else laughs. I know there's no harm intended and its all in good fun, but I still feel uncomfortable and sensitive about it sometimes. I can laugh it off at times and other times I wished they'd stop. For example someone will point out my shirt and say something funny about it and everyone will laugh. Is this typical behavior among circles of friends and am I being too sensitive? I guess I wish I had thick skin to take the jokes.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Yea, sounds exactly like my friends. Sometimes it gets outta hand and people get offended. I try to keep it to a minimum. I think it's funny to a point, but when someone is getting picked on (especially me) I start to get sick of it.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

The group of friends I had as a teenager were like that as well. It seemed funny to call each other names, and embarrass each other in other ways as well. I wish we hadn't been like it now though, the names I was called didn't seem to bother me at the time, but they became ingrained in my mind, and subsequently led to me hating how I look. I can't stand seeing photos of myself now. Saying that, a lot of nice people here have said I look alright, so i've just got to overcome the negative voices in my head.

If you can help it, try not to let the teasing get to you, and if you tease others back, know when enough is enough. It can be fun if everyone in the group is taking their turn in being joked on, and it doesn't go to far, but when one of you is being constantly singled out, its not funny anymore.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

SA sufferers need to learn how to react to good natured teasing and how to tease back in return, its an important social skill

we sometimes confuse teasing with bullying but these are 2 separate things


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

Yup although most of the time it's "all good fun" but there are a couple of times when it comes out of hand slightly but they usually know when to draw the line. Alot of the time, they'll make fun of other people (i.e people who aren't currently present) so it's less embarassing for anyone that way but sometimes I feel guilty for "laughing behind someone's back".


----------



## deeds14 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah I feel this way too, except I feel like they're only joking around about me and not anyone else


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

i think this is a passive form of bullying. my "friends" were like that, and it always got ugly. they sometimes brought me to tears. in the end i ditched them, and when they made no effort to get in touch with me, it became obvious to me that i was right and they weren't really my friends. if they hurt your feelings, and they know it but do it anyway, they're not your friends. i don't know about you, but i would rather have no friends, like i do now, than constantly feel bad about myself because my "friends" are picking on me again.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

No. Actually, I don't. People who do that constantly are not your friends. They're using you for a psychological punching bag. If people want to be that way, they can be that way with someone else. I want nothing to do with them. These kinds of people are just mean and they're simply cloaking their sadism in layers of whatever they can find.


----------



## WayOut (Oct 21, 2008)

Most of my groups from elementary school to middle school made fun of me to no end, and I really really hated it, but kept hanging out with them because I didn't really have many friends to choose from. After going to college and experiencing what REAL friendships are like, it makes me realize that these "friends" were just acquaintances that kept me around for the entertainment value. Friendship is enjoying each other's company but also *caring for one another.* Without the latter element you're really better off alone. The greatest thing I did in college was to ditch people that made me feel bad about myself and got to know people who were nice and didn't treat me like a kid or condescend to me. When people treat you with respect and care for you, you genuinely care for them too, and that's a lovely little dynamic that brings alot of happiness. Some people just don't want or know about that though. Some people are just in it for the cheap laughs. Whatever, their loss.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Here's an example. Kinda funny but I felt sorry for the guy especially towards the end. Jamie Fox was just brutal.


----------



## altspoon (Aug 3, 2009)

As long as you're good friends, it seems alright to me. My college friends/roomates did this all the time. Some people take it to heart... It took me awhile to get used to it, but I eventually learned 2 things: if you can roll with the punches, then go for it, but stay away from things that they actually get offended by (which is why you have to be good friends, so you'll know what offends them). If you can't roll with the punches, then you have to kind of turn it against them, like if they call you gay, then OCCASIONALLY (don't destroy your manliness here and then blame me later) say some gay things that are kind of funny too. Example: 

them - "altspoon, you're so gay!"
me - "oh so you noticed me spying on you when you shower... I was hoping I'd get away with that. Damn."

Anyway... that all only applies if its good natured teasing. I guess if it offends you then its not good natured teasing anymore. I always knew my friends were just joking because their jokes were so corny/cliche.


----------



## KayStrawberry (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, actually, I'm the kind of person who makes fun of my friends. My whole family does this, my father and I communicate almost entirely with insults and overly affectionate silliness. I never mean to offend anyone, but sometimes it happens. I'll be a little too nasty with a comeback, and have to apologize. I don't even realize I'm doing it, some of the time, until someone gets mad. 

My friends, for the most part, know I'm not serious. I'm never serious when I'm with my friends. I keep important and personal issues to myself, and never let them see me get upset.


----------



## Laconic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

It's a pretty common thing among groups of friends, but I can't hang with crowds like that. I know all the ribbing is good-natured, but I still get offended. I also tend to go straight for the throat with my comebacks. I remember causing many an uncomfortable silence and "Dude, that's not cool" with my over-the-top retorts.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

I had one friend growing up who was like this to everyone in our little group and it used to really make me feel like crap. Looking back though, he had a lot of problems in his family so he probably didn't know any other way to talk to people he felt close to.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Luckily I'm somehow able to change the friends I hang out with every year. In grade 8 I was stuck with the worst group of friends, they all singled me out and gave me the worst of every "joking around" session, and would continue everyday. I couldn't ignore them because they were all I had, and I even wanted to drop out of french immersion but I managed to survive the whole year.

The next year I dropped out of french and didn't have to see any of them except for at lunch. I switched to a smaller group of friends and talked to them sometimes. In grade 10 I completely ignored them and got another group of friends that I wasn't too happy with, but they never made fun of me. Now I'm going to Toronto and I have to start all over. I'll probably be a loner kid.


----------



## getGrid (Jun 23, 2009)

"we sometimes confuse teasing with bullying but these are 2 separate things "

If this teasing continues months and months, and if there is always that one person who is made fun of, it definitely is bullying. If you see that somebody is not able to defend himself, but you still carry on with your jokes for entertainment it is bullying! It basically is taking advantage of the other.

I have been made fun of for my entire life. But now I have started to defend myself much more. Unfortunately I feel I may have pretty much started to move to the other end of the scale: I really dont have the tongue to give back something funny but not offending. So I try to find the others weak spot and hit it. I have done loads of psychologigal reading lately, and 5 montsh of therapy, so its quite easy.

It is like I have decided, that "no one steps on my toes any more". I am just so sick and tired to be just a tool for everybody to boost their own confidence. I have had so much of that that I feel I am ready to even lose my friends if they cant take my sayings.

Dont get me wrong, I'm usually nice to my friends. But if somebody starts have laughs at my expense, I dont listen it endlessly any more like I used to.


----------



## DanaWK (Jan 15, 2012)

It seems that there is the one guy of the group that's gets made fun of the most in male social circles, and that guy is me. Breaking each others balls is funny in moderation and I partake in it too, but there must be something about me that causes some guys to single me out. I get that they think its funny and all but they do it so much that it gets annoying and disrespectful after a while. Confronting them sounds like a good idea but you would end up being made fun of even more, just stop hanging out with these people and if they wonder why you stopped hanging out with them then tell them why, just don't confront them when they're around everyone else making fun of you.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a friend like that when I was a teen, and I'm glad I got rid of her. I don't think insulting people like that is funny, I think it's mean and disrespectful. 

I don't know if it's the "norm". If it is, then the more reason to not have friends.


----------



## Jackclasp (Nov 8, 2014)

nomi said:


> I had a friend like that when I was a teen, and I'm glad I got rid of her. I don't think insulting people like that is funny, I think it's mean and disrespectful.
> 
> I don't know if it's the "norm". If it is, then the more reason to not have friends.


I think your right nomi, there is definetly a limit and a lot of times people take it too far. Often without realising that people are being hurt by the comments. It's funny cause boys are bad, and even though it can seem like harmless banter, it can really hurt feelings


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I used to have "friends" who constantly made fun of me. They would single me out, embarrass me, mock me, make fun of what I wore, and laugh right along with others when they teased and insulted me. It was not all in good fun. There was nothing fun about it for me. That **** seriously impacted my self-esteem in a negative way.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

yeah @jealousisjelly


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> yeah @*jealousisjelly*


 @roseblood is a liar and a bully.. she just wants you on her side but the truth is she bullies me every day..i'm the nicest person ever


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> @roseblood is a liar and a bully.. she just wants you on her side but the truth is she bullies me every day..i'm the nicest person ever


That's exactly what a bully would say. You even punched ur gramma


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> That's exactly what a bully would say. You even punched ur gramma


omg not my grandma! u a liar that's not what i said not my fault you dont know how to read...and what about that guy you pulled out of his car and beat up cause you "didn't like the way he looked at you"??


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> omg not my grandma! u a liar that's not what i said not my fault you dont know how to read...and what about that guy you pulled out of his car and beat up cause you "didn't like the way he looked at you"??


(envy) that was ONE time...stop spamming op's thread @jealousisjelly


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> (envy) that was ONE time...stop spamming op's thread @*jealousisjelly*


SEE WHAT KIND OF BULLY THIS KID IS...she makes up lies about me then accuses me of spamming.. smh @roseblood



roseblood said:


> i like kicking puppies in the face


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> SEE WHAT KIND OF BULLY THIS KID IS...she makes up lies about me then accuses me of spamming.. smh @roseblood


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


>


you know what you did to me


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

@roseblood literally beats me daily :/


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

More like belittle than make fun of. I'm constantly spoken too in a condescending way because I've not lost my virginity... I'm not sure why it matters to them though, I'll lose it when I'm ready.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> @roseblood literally beats me daily :/


You are so drunk AND drugged up that you beat yourself and think it's me who's beating you


----------



## toallthecrowdedrooms (Nov 9, 2014)

My friend can be like this a lot  which sucks case shes like my comfort person or whatever, i can basically only leave the house when im with her. Which she hates, and gets so fed up with me and havng to help me all the time she just constantly makes jokes 

it sucksssss


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah my friends like to tease me for using a lot of hand sanitizer and liking things to be clean, and for my "mannerisms", also I guess for my total lack of experience with boys or w/e, and how I don't have a life and how I'm extremely weak

idc ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> You are so drunk AND drugged up that you beat yourself and think it's me who's beating you


orly?? IIII say no to drugs...how about you?? huh? HUH???? do you say no to drugs frogyy? DO YOU????


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> orly?? IIII say no to drugs...how about you?? huh? HUH???? do you say no to drugs frogyy? DO YOU????


PUH-LEAZE I've been saying no to drugs since the second grade when they would take us to the D.A.R.E. program after school


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> PUH-LEAZE I've been saying no to drugs since the second grade when they would take us to the D.A.R.E. program after school


wow what a nerd... we used to wait for kids to get out of D.A.R.E. so we could beat them up


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> wow what a nerd... we used to wait for kids to get out of D.A.R.E. and beat them up


So you admit it...you admit that you're a bully


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> So you admit it...you admit that you're a bully


no i wasn't a bully it was tough love


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

jealousisjelly said:


> no i wasn't a bully it was tough love


you drown kitties


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

roseblood said:


> you drown kitties


not true i've actually saved over 100 kittens lives


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

No because I wouldn't exactly call them friends at that point


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Heck, I rather have friends who make fun of me, than no friends at all


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

yep. and then when I got upset that was hilarious to them as well. I think I've just cut my real self off from everyone to protect myself. Also I have basically zero friends..that helps too..


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Why would I need "friends" to make fun of me? I already put myself down on a constant basis.


----------



## Gohmer (Aug 28, 2013)

I used to but one day this guy purposely kept calling me the wrong name and I felt very disrespected so I snapped and went off on him. As somebody who used to get bullied in high school I don't find it very funny when people "joke" about other people even if its with good intentions...so I no longer associate with immature people.


----------

